# Hard Brake pedal...Rough running



## 2Strokelover (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is my latest problem and I hope you guys can help me out once again..Our 2001 beetle all of a sudden developed a hard pedal(Very hard and the car will barely stop) and it is running really rough at idle,Smooths out under power...Both problems started at the same time...My wife was driving and she said a orange beetle looking light came on in the upper part of the speedo...I'm not sure if any codes or not I only went out to see the pedal and here it run...So I'm open for suggestions on what I should be looking for..I'm thinking vaccum leak or something..But really have no clue so any help would be appreciated...Thanks Walt


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Hard Brake pedal...Rough running (2Strokelover)*

sounds like you have a vacume leak, probably from the intake manifold to the brake booster.
that would cause rough idle, hard starts and most important, a hard pedal (no assist).


----------



## 2Strokelover (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Hard Brake pedal...Rough running (white_r!ce)*

I feel like such a noob,but like having the reassurance when working on this thing...Should have known it was a vacuum leak...Damn hose came off at the manifold..Thanks for the help...


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Hard Brake pedal...Rough running (2Strokelover)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

